# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  Writer, AI writing assistant for the world’s smartest brands, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

writer.com
writer.ai

facebook.com/WriterAI

twitter.com/get_writer

linkedin.com/company/getwriter

Co-founder and CEO -  May Habib

Co-founder and CTO -  Waseem Alshikh

Director of NLP Engineering - Sam Havens

----------


## Airicist

Article "Writer pens a $5M seed round for its AI style guide that flags bias and tone"

by Devin Coldewey
October 2, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Future Of Work Now: AI-Assisted Writing With Writer.com And Intuit"

by Tom Davenport
November 10, 2020

----------

